
How the Times Covers the First 12 Hours of the Brussels Bombings - hodgesmr
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/04/01/insider/how-the-times-covers-breaking-news.html
======
tantalor
> Chris Stanford, a digital editor in London, creates the system architecture
> so The Times can run a blog.

Huh?

